# For New Year's Day Ice



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Looking for a first hand report of good ice in Northern Ohio. Would like to ice fish tomorrow. You can PM me or reply. Thank you in advance!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

It Won't be at mogadore, just checked and spud went right thru.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I just found some good ice in my Jim Beam glass. Happy New Years. May your favorite lake freeze enough to fish it soon.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

futurestrader said:


> Looking for a first hand report of good ice in Northern Ohio. Would like to ice fish tomorrow. You can PM me or reply. Thank you in advance!


Lake St. Clair, Michigan. lots of bluegill and perch!

8" of ice. Non -resident tag 7.00!


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been up there when the water is open, but never during the ice season. Any tips or areas that tend to be good would be much appreciated. If you want to PM me that is fine.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drove around Portage Lakes around noon, New Years Eve. 

*Didnt see anybody on the ice.*


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Did some driving yesterday. Berlin lake was wide open. West branch west end looked to be locked up but wet looking.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Best wait a few days till this ARTIC SLAM drops in to firm things up. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

At mosquito now. 2-3" pack ice at Causeway shop, sure it's thinner further out. 1" by SW ramp lot. 1-2" snow cover. We're fishing the docks.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Exit 11 on 75 N, 10 min from Toledo. 4 in of ice. In 3 outings this year I've caught a total of 56 keeper gills/pumkinseeds ( 6 1/2 in min I keep), and 43 perch (8 in min).


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks I never knew that existed. One of these days I am going to make the trek and try out Bolles


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

bolles I think is in Michigan


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KPI said:


> bolles I think is in Michigan


Correct. Near Monroe

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

futurestrader said:


> Looking for a first hand report of good ice in Northern Ohio. Would like to ice fish tomorrow. You can PM me or reply. Thank you in advance!


Indian Lake has fishable ice in small pockets, Ive caught fish in the last 3 days in these areas.

There small but fishable!


----------

